# A second try at writing a string quartet



## OldKen (Aug 9, 2012)

I have just finished my second string quartet - this one in 3:4 time and in three movements. I'm not sure whether it is any better than my first or just different! Any comments would be very welcome.

*Music* soundcloud.com/oldken/sets/second-string-quartet-in-three


----------

